# Line to Leader knots



## MakoMark

What knots are y'all using for line to leader? I have 50lb braid going to 50-65lb fluorocarbon. I usually use uni/uni just wondering what y'all use. Oh and this is for spinning popping setup for tuna.


----------



## [email protected]

I have tried every knot out there in my opinion the gt is the strongest and smallest knot ever to tie unequal diameter braid to mono/floro


----------



## lite-liner

I used to tie a 40-wrap albright, but after a few lost fish due to failed knots,
I went to pre-made loop-2-loop connections & I've never looked back.
If you're fishing w/ solid braid, I think any of the popular knots will work fine if tied properly.


----------



## MakoMark

Thanks I'll give both knots a try.


----------



## Newbomb Turk

Crazy Alberto





http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/alberto-knot/


----------



## MakoMark

Funny you posted that vid that's the knot I decided to use.


----------



## homebrew

red phillips knot...easy to tie and never a lost fish due to knot


----------



## bill

I have used the Crazy Alberto (didn't know that was the actual name) and a surgeons knot


----------



## Flat's Hunter

.


----------



## 4x4Active

I use Crazy Alberto (modified albright knot) and Uni to Uni knot. I use Uni more on bottom fishing. Both are easy to tie once you get the hang of it but I can do Uni in the dark and it will come out perfect. Not so much on the Alberto.


----------



## Worm Drowner

I usually tie a Blood knot or Improved Blood knot. I've been using that knot since I was a pup. Never seen a need to change.


----------



## hog

*Solid Braid*

FG 
Strong knot, Easy to tie... (make you up some leaders and loop to loop to your reel braid(






*HOLLOW CORE*
Hollow Core (make your own, loop to loop it to your reel braid) 





_____________________________
Other good ones I tie
PR Knot
Alberto
Albright
Reverse Albright

and
Of course every fisherman should know how to tie a Bimini and surgeons knot...

heres another a fisherman should know


----------



## flymost

Hog pretty much nailed it. I use a Bimini on all my conventional reels, an fg on my small spinning, and thread a 2 yard section of hollow on my large spinning rigs. I also test my knots on a cold windy winter weekend. I just use a bucket and weights, it isn't scientific, but you will learn a ton about your knots real quick.


----------



## ding_a_ling

I second FG. Didn't believe it but tested it against the others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fin Reaper

Bimini twist for me with wind on and cats paw in the loop. Reason for me is I used the run 100 yards mono top shot with Albright connection. Butttt, it ate up so much spool space and I like to be able to switch out on the fly and I don't care how good you are an Albright in sporty seas and 15 mph wind is impossible. Blood knot is not ideal for joining mono to braid. I've heard guys say Bimini is not for braid but I'll put my knots up against anybody's knots.


----------



## Fin Reaper

That fg knot looks cool but I will be a skeptic till I try it. I guess because the first loop is in the middle of the knot it clamps from there. I wonder though does it ever curl on itself like when line gets wet, tightened from use then dries and shrinks? I guess if hollow core works then this is similar function like Chinese finger trap.


----------



## indaskinny

DFC, the line to leader knot I've been using is the FG. It has held up against full drag on my Saltist, running 65lb power pro to 80lb floro, against 50lb AJ's. I do change it out every trip, as I am only runing around 20' leader. I really like the size of the knot. Very very slender.

Guess I will see how well it works once hooked into a 70+Lb yellowfin.


----------



## wwen

FG knot.
Or even better, PR Knot; but you need a bobbin. Actually pretty easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## asianfb10

I put all my trust in the FG knot, hasn't let me down yet, easy to tie, and super slender.


----------



## nook

The FG knot is a modification of the reversed Albright without looping your leader . The key is the crossed wraps tighten on the leader . The tighter the better the knot is tied.
I use by default the FG knot for popping as its a low profile knot and you can get away with a 10-15 wraps for our yft size.
PR knot is hands down the best knot for jigging . It's a one time tied knot if you use a longer leader . That way it alows you to trim your leader if it gets chewed up .


----------



## Grescobia

I have used the PR knot for the past several years and have not had one fail yet.


----------



## Cudkilla

Another vote for the FG knot. Especially if you are on a spinning set up. I've had many other knots fail during a cast when they get caught in guides etc. 

Key is to get at least 20 wraps before the half hitches and to make sure they are wound on snug before half hitching. There is a good video done by an Aussie guy on how to tie one on easy. Involves making a huge loop with the braid and wrapping around one hand and stepping on one end of the mono. Tried all the other ways until I tried this version and it made it pretty darn easy to tie.


----------



## bjd76

Used to use the Albright and modified Albright until I learned about the FG knot. First couple of times you try it, test with a weight of some sort, I used a 35# dumbbell. It is important to get the wraps the correct way - or you don't have a Chinese finger trap situation and it will slip off. It is not hard to tie on a rocking boat either. I learned how to tie it wrapping the braid around the leader instead of the way that Hog's video shows it. Wrap it tight and keep finger on it and the wraps stay tight, close. Same thing - just a different perspective.


----------



## nook

Agree with all the above , a well tied ( 20 wraps ) FG knot is an excellent low profile knot for popping. For jigging id stick to the PR


----------

